# Meike Announces 6-11mm f/3.5 Fisheye Zoom for Canon EF



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 1, 2018)

> Meike announced a 6-11mm f/3.5 fisheye lens for both the Canon EF and Nikon F mount. This manual focus lens has the same 180-degree field of view as the Canon EF 8-15mm f/4L fisheye at 6mm.
> The 6-11mm f/3.5 fisheye also offers a 180-degree field of view for APS-C and Micro 4/3’s shooters.
> *Meike 6-11mm f/3.5 Fisheye Zoom Specifications:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Oct 1, 2018)

If optically good it looks like a winner...


----------



## lightthief (Oct 1, 2018)

yeah, finally a zoom full frame to full circle fisheye for 16:9 video at the wide end. The 8mm are to big for video.


----------



## tapanit (Oct 1, 2018)

lightthief said:


> yeah, finally a zoom full frame to full circle fisheye for 16:9 video at the wide end. The 8mm are to big for video.



Unfortunately it's not full-frame but designed for APS-C sensor. Although it'd presumably mount on FF bodies, how well it'd work on them is uncertain.


----------



## lightthief (Oct 2, 2018)

tapanit said:


> Unfortunately it's not full-frame but designed for APS-C sensor. Although it'd presumably mount on FF bodies, how well it'd work on them is uncertain.


Oh, my mistake.


----------



## Quackator (Oct 2, 2018)

On the Canon EOS R it counters the 4k crop mode.


----------



## Sharlin (Oct 2, 2018)

It functions as an edge-to-edge FF circular fisheye somewhere in the middle of the zoom range. At 11mm it appears to fill the FF frame horizontally but not diagonally.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Oct 3, 2018)

could be an interesting lens for the EOS M system to have a 360 pano kit.
I'm already using a M43 Samyang Fisheye with EF-M mount conversion for that purpose, but the lens is not good when it comes to flares (which outdoors is always the case with 360 panos).


----------



## NancyP (Oct 4, 2018)

circular fisheye might be of interest to me.


----------

